# how do you categorize your files?



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

I am running out of space on my desktop! I cannot find a good way to store all my files- from design transparencies to tee designs to previous customer designs, etc. I take forever to figure out where I put things- Help?!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a drive just for customer files... i create a folder for each customer that matched the name we use for them in Quickbooks. 

All the customer art goes in their own folders, with subfolders for separate events (like ..CUSD\PerryHighSchool\BoysBasketBall\2008\GymBanners)

I also have a separate folder for Invoices (PDF's from quickbooks) 

I also have a templates folder for commonly used files (36x60 banner, 18x24 coro, business card, etc..) 

We save common art objects in a folder called "Assets". So if I need a vector football, or a stopsign it is in there as a separate stand alone object. Whenever we create a design for a job that might be re-usabe in something else then we save that object in a separate file in the assets folder. 

After 5 years you forget what you did for whom and when... Later you get a new job and you need the word "Champions" on a curve... You remember you did one like that a couple years ago but can't remember who it was for or what folder it was in. That is why I created the "Assets" folder. 

It would be great if we could attach metafile info on art files to make doing a search easier. I would like to use search to look for "vector football" and find the CDR file called "2006PeeWeeDragonsChamps.CDR" file.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The external drives are great for that. I use a Western Digital.

Glenn, I have never had a problem doing searches. You should be able to do what you want. Are you including the external drive in your search area?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have an external drive for this as well. I have a Segate/Maxtor 1TB drive. As Glenn said I make folders for each customer. Everything related to that customer goes in that file. EVERYTHING! Including emails. I have a design folder for my personal designs that I create for use on my on tees. I have clipart folders that I use when I download clipart form the subscription clipart services I use, and each site, has its on folder. I am organized now and can find anything in a split second but that was not always the case. You have to get a system that works for you and once you no the system you will be able to find what you are looking for in a split second as well.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Make sure you give each file a unique name.....

I have done 1,000s of orders for business card magnets over the years....In the early days I named them "BC Magnet" and put them in a client folder...Now I name them something like "Jim's Garage BC Magnet 01 Jan 22 11" So the product, client name, version and date are all in the file name.

This naming convention makes files way easier to find in the Win 7.0 search....


----------

